# FF: Ludwigia Repens + Alternanthera reineckii mini



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

FF: Ludwigia Repens + Alternanthera reineckii mini

portion 1
Ludwigia Repens

About 10 stems, not cut yet, still in my aquarium. No snails, no algae on it.
Easy to grow, doesn't require CO2

Ludwigia repens by RW-Photography, on Flickr

portion 2 x 2

Alternanthera reineckii mini
About 5 stems per portion, not cut yet, still in my aquarium. no snails but a little bit of green spot algae on the older leaves.
This stuff costed me $15 a stem about a year ago, have tons now I'd like to share.
Requires co2.

First person that PM's me with their number and can pick up asap can have it, and let me know which portion you'd like, one portion per person please, don't be greedy. 
No numbers then no reply.
If you can bring me a new zip lock bag to trade that would be great.

Located near lougheed mall, i don't deliver, you'll have to come to my place.

People with 100+ posts only

thx for looking

Ray


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn you Ray...... Now that I have ZERO tanks up and running...... Congrats to the lucky recipient!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> *People with 100+ posts only*
> 
> Ray


Good security measure. I think I'll start using that in the future as well.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

If only you where closer I would fall in line for this. Like what stuart said, congrats to the recipient!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Damn you Ray...... Now that I have ZERO tanks up and running...... Congrats to the lucky recipient!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Let me know when you have tanks again Stuart, I can give u a bunch of stuff if you'd like 
Ray


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the kind offer Ray. It looks like it may be another 6 months to a year.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh i'm in richmond monday and tuesday during the day that I can drop off the plants if anyone wants.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

nice guy, nice plants.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx for the kind words Phillip!

Love the collection of plants you have!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

vdub said:


> Good security measure. I think I'll start using that in the future as well.


I don't mean to be an a$$ or maybe I am but I really want to give back to the bca community for active members. If you're looking just for free plants on bca and don't really contribute then please man up, plants only cost $6 at lfs 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Just picked up some Alternanthera reineckii mini from Ray. They're really healthy, really red and no algae from what I can see. Thanks for the awesome plants, Ray!

Tim


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Super generous of you Ray. Will definitely pay it forward when I get enough to propagate.

Thanks
Chiu


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

excellent, someone brought me some ziplock bags to trade!

Lots more to share, trying to get the perfect ish scape in my aquarium

let me know if you're interested, few more packs to go


----------



## antfoo (Dec 10, 2014)

I dont have 100 posts but would like some Alternanthera reineckii mini. 

I'm just starting the hobby and doing a dry start atm. Would these plants like the dry start method or would it be better to plant them after I've flooded the tank?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

antfoo said:


> I dont have 100 posts but would like some Alternanthera reineckii mini.
> 
> I'm just starting the hobby and doing a dry start atm. Would these plants like the dry start method or would it be better to plant them after I've flooded the tank?


I'm not a big fan of the dry start method since the plants are grown emersed then it needs to convert back to submerged form. But the mini will do fine in a dry start method.

King ed and aquariums west has the mini for $15

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

antfoo said:


> I dont have 100 posts but would like some Alternanthera reineckii mini.
> 
> I'm just starting the hobby and doing a dry start atm. Would these plants like the dry start method or would it be better to plant them after I've flooded the tank?


These plants will do fine with a dry start but will need to start in emerged form first. 
Alternanthera Mini will struggle with a dry start if they are in submerged form. You would need to keep the humidity VERY high.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok excellent, bunny was nice enough to bring a few zip lock bags 
I'll have another type of plant up soon, since I need to trim my tank and make it look sexy.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

A++++ plants everybody super healthy amazing color thanks again!


----------

